# First Heat Questions



## Bequavious

I'm curious about when/what to expect for the first heat. The only other female dog I've owned was already spayed when we adopted her, so this is totally new territory for me. I definitely want to spay her at some point, but there are so many opinions about when is the best time and I was thinking of waiting until after she had her first heat. So, how do you know when she's going in to heat? Does she need to wear panties/diapers the whole time? Will I still be able to take her on walks or will it make every male in my neighborhood psycho? What's the best way to give her the exercise she needs without causing trouble for other people's dogs? Will my husband's neutered lab still act normally around her? Any advice from people who've been through this would be greatly appreciated 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mehpenn

Most vets agree that it's perfectly safe to spay before their first heat. But, talk with your vet and follow his recomendations. 
Heat cycles generally last three weeks... the first week, she may not show any signs, although she will start to produce an odor that male dogs will keenly notice. You may not realize she's in heat, but the boys will definitely let you know. She may become moody or crave extra attention, may seem hungrier than normal and you may notice swelling in her girl parts. The second week is when the bleeding starts. The bleeding/spotting lasts about a week, so that would be the time to put the pants/diaper on her, if you don't want her spotting on your carpet or couch. It'll start bright red, for a couple of days, then it will start to lighten to a pinkish-tan colored, and eventually subside all together. But that doesn't mean her heat cycle is over. At that point she'll go through about another week of no signs, except the boys knocking on your door, wanting to be her friend. 

I'd hold off on any off the property walks until her heat is for sure over, if possible. There's nothing worse than trying to fight off a loose dog after a leashed dog that's in heat. And do not, DO NOT, leave her outside in a fenced area unsupervised. She wants to be their friend as much as they want to be hers, and you'll find the boys will help her break out, dig in or jump over. Like they say "Where there's a will, there's a way." I've known of dogs breeding THROUGH fences. So, by all means, keep her supervised at all times. If you have a treadmill, put her on it (start slowly and always stay right with her while she's on it) and let that be her exercise for a while. Take her out on a leash or stay right with her, so no accidents can happen. 

And when you're 199% certain her heat is finally over, make sure you give her a good bath and wash all of her bedding and blankets and collars and leashes, to wash away the lingering invisible odors.

My girls are pretty normal. I have one that you'd never know was in season, except the discharge and a hearty appetite... and one that gets a little clingy but no real mood changes. My best indicator is the boys attention to them, and the calendar.


----------



## BoTaBe

We just went through my pup's first heat and it wasn't as bad as I expected it to be! 
She was about 6.5 months old and we noticed she was going into heat when we saw some blood on the floor.
She didn't wear panties or something like that, the only time she had to wear them was during our agility training so she wouldn't bleed on the floor. At home she didn't wear anything, we just wiped the drops of blood away and cleaned her crate regularly.
I took her out for walks but put her on leash as soon as I saw another dog approaching, that went well, we didn't have any problems (except one time when another dog ran after us but the owner came running right after him and took him away).
I also got a recently neutered male GSD and he acted pretty normal around her (but even not neutered he was never too interested in female dogs, even when they were in heat) - only when she was in standing heat he sometimes licked the floor where she was sitting before but that was it.
She sometimes didn't obey as fast as she usually does but overall it wasn't really a change in behavior or something, she was pretty normal.
I'm not sure when I'll spay her, I wanted to talk to some people about that, but after they're done with their heat one's supposed to wait for approx. 75 days so the hormones can go back to normal again - at least that's what we were told...


----------



## Bequavious

BoTaBe said:


> She didn't wear panties or something like that, the only time she had to wear them was during our agility training so she wouldn't bleed on the floor.


How was agility training with her in heat? We're currently in a beginner obedience class and she's 7 months old, so I guess she could go into heat at any time now. I don't think there are any intact males in the class, but I would hate to miss out on the sessions or be super disruptive.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mehpenn

Bequavious said:


> How was agility training with her in heat? We're currently in a beginner obedience class and she's 7 months old, so I guess she could go into heat at any time now. I don't think there are any intact males in the class, but I would hate to miss out on the sessions or be super disruptive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My trainer specifically asks that no dogs in season come to class because it will distract other dogs, male and female. 
But talk with you trainer, everyone is different.


----------



## qbchottu

*how do you know when she's going in to heat?* 
She will have vulvar swelling, bleeding, discharge, lick her genitals frequently, and might experience behavioral changes. 

*Does she need to wear panties/diapers the whole time?* 
Depends - some females are very clean and don't bleed much or at all. Some females bleed heavily and will need to wear it longer. I would advice that you have her wear a diaper during the day - crate her and take it off during the night. Good to let the area breathe. 

*Will I still be able to take her on walks or will it make every male in my neighborhood psycho? *
First week or so, she will bleed bright red. Males will likely not be interested. Second week is the prime time for most females and likely when you will have to be a lot more careful. I would not take her on walks during this time. Have her go in your yard, clean it up well, and keep her on restricted access for that fertile period. Be aware that all females are different and I have seen females come in very early or come in much later in the cycle. Some females have split heats or irregular ovulation so you will need to be careful if you do not have the experience.

*What's the best way to give her the exercise she needs without causing trouble for other people's dogs?* 
You can do what you normally do when she is not in prime breeding days. During breeding days, keep her inside. Give her things to chew on and play tracking games inside or restrict her to your yard. 

*Will my husband's neutered lab still act normally around her? *
Most likely there will be no issue, but I have known a case or two with a recently neutered male breeding successfully with a female (didn't take but it still happened).


----------



## BoTaBe

Bequavious said:


> How was agility training with her in heat? We're currently in a beginner obedience class and she's 7 months old, so I guess she could go into heat at any time now. I don't think there are any intact males in the class, but I would hate to miss out on the sessions or be super disruptive.


It worked just fine. There wasn't any difference to her not being in heat!



> My trainer specifically asks that no dogs in season come to class because it will distract other dogs, male and female.
> But talk with you trainer, everyone is different.


Our trainer has a different point of view. He says the male dogs have to learn it, because later (especially when you're competing) there're often female dogs in heat. The sooner the males learn to concentrate the better!  I have a male, too that wasn't neutered and we never had problems, even with female dogs in standing heat but he also learned it right from the beginning.
So yeah, ask your trainer, everyone handles it differently!


----------



## Bequavious

Ok thanks! That really helps. I'm still pretty nervous, but I guess people keep intact females all the time so I'm probably over thinking it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Waldi

Bequavious said:


> Ok thanks! That really helps. I'm still pretty nervous, but I guess people keep intact females all the time so I'm probably over thinking it
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 My 8.5 month old GS female started her first heat on Monday and first thing I noticed was her nipples errected and next was bleeding. We have gotten reusable diaper with liners as she was bleeding a bit and as she moves it was hard to clean it up. She did not have problem to wear it in the house, we take it off for walks.


----------



## Bear L

My dog was in agility classes when she was in heat the first or second time. There were no issues. The classes were well controlled and she didn't seem different. She did have to wear a panty during class. 

During heat she was sweeter, calmer and came out of the heat more that way as well. Like a maturing thing. Training her during those times seem more difficult, not sure if it's all in my head, but she seemed to have less of an attention span. And she attracted no male dogs. No one noticed when we were out and about and she didn't flag any dogs. Her heat has been for the most part easy to manage.


----------



## pbsunshine

I have a 10 month that has still not come into heat. Is this normal?


----------



## Hineni7

My girl is just shy of 10mos and still hasn't come into heat, so not abnormal. Could be as late as 18mos, but any later and I would have her visit the vet ... This is the latest I've had a female not have a heat but Areli is slow maturing physically, so it doesn't really surprise me


----------



## evilpirateduck

If it makes you feel better, pbsunshine, my girl turned 1 exactly a week ago, now, and just came into heat this past Monday. I have heard that 18 mos, sometimes even 2 years can really be your waiting period in larger breeds, but I agree with Hineni that any later than 18mo with no signs would be a good time to check with a vet, just to clear everything as working properly c:


----------

